# Which brand is the best anti-rust strings



## jin (Sep 26, 2011)

Everytime i use normal strings the upper strings tend to rust in a weeks time and this is quite a problem that i am sick of. So i am going to switch back to coated strings again. Besides elixirs, which is the best brand of strings that i can buy that lasts a long time than other strings while not sounding shitty. Some people say that elixirs tone suck but i forgotten how it sounds arld lol i havent used them in a long time..


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you mean by "upper strings" the thin plain steels or the thick wound strings?

I think the elixer wound/coated lack a bit of zing and pop compared to boomers or E.B.s.

If your sayin the plains then just run a piece of Fingerease damp papertowel around them up and down when done playing. It only takes a few seconds and will certainly remove the oils. And of coarse wash hands before begining and after breaks.

edit; just seen your from Singapore, Probably always hot sweaty and humid. Maybe coated isn't a bad idea.


----------



## jin (Sep 26, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Do you mean by &quot;upper strings&quot; the thin plain steels or the thick wound strings?
> 
> I think the elixer wound/coated lack a bit of zing and pop compared to boomers or E.B.s.
> 
> ...



im talking about the high e strings yeah...anyways i have sweaty palms so the weather just makes it worst. Im planning on buying the 6 string elixirs plus a normal 7th string as the thick wound strings dun rust that fast anyway


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 26, 2011)

DR Extra Lifes/Neons with the K3 coating are the best coated strings I've seen/used. 

And yes you can get the extras without the colour coating if you don't like the fancy colours.


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 26, 2011)

The best anti-rust strings are the kind that you clean, wipe down after extended use, and take off your guitar every month or so to replace. I have used Ernie Ball exclusively for the past 15 years and have never had a rusty string. The bad thing about coated strings is the inevitable "spider web" fraying that occurs. Personally, I'm not a fan of them, but to each his or her own.


----------



## avenger (Sep 26, 2011)

Nanowebs, great string IMO. They will wear where you pick though.


----------



## 7TheWayToHeaven (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, I see that you're from Singapore too.
I can vouch for the coated strings from SV guitars at Peninsula. Can't exactly remember the brand but they go for 9 bucks a pack I believe, cheaper than Elixirs. Also Elixirs tend to have a slippery feel when bending and a dead tone, the ones from SV have an uncoated feel and sound. You'll have to get your low B elsewhere though.


----------



## MTech (Sep 26, 2011)

Plain steel is plain steel but every company uses something different to protect the plain steel strings. So with that in mind, if you have that much of an issue then you're going to have to use coated strings, or test the different companies to find out which use a product that works best for your specific acidic issues.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 26, 2011)

I have tried EBs and Elixirs, EBs do tarnish much faster, with my hand chemistry at least.


----------



## iloki (Sep 27, 2011)

I use La Bella HRS Coated strings on my 7. They sound fantastic, feel like an un coated string and last for ages longer than EBs (and I used Ernie Balls exclusively until I took a chance on the La Bellas)

LaBella HRS Extended Range Electric Guitar Strings at BigCityString.com


----------



## Miek (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm partial to elixirs mostly because they straight up sell a set that's almost perfect for my tuning, the 10-52.


----------



## MTech (Sep 27, 2011)

iloki said:


> I use La Bella HRS Coated strings on my 7. They sound fantastic, feel like an un coated string and last for ages longer than EBs (and I used Ernie Balls exclusively until I took a chance on the La Bellas)



LaBella doesn't make coated strings.... They did a decade ago and artists all agreed coating killed the tone.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 27, 2011)

another solution you might consider is going with a cheaper string and changing your strings twice a week. 

i use these:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/musicians-gear-electric-10-nickel-plated-steel-guitar-strings/101811000000000

then i can change strings as often as i like. i never worry about how dirty my strings are getting.


----------



## iloki (Sep 27, 2011)

MTech said:


> LaBella doesn't make coated strings.... They did a decade ago and artists all agreed coating killed the tone.




Whoops! My mistake then. I was under the impression they were still coated


----------



## MTech (Sep 27, 2011)

iloki said:


> Whoops! My mistake then. I was under the impression they were still coated



HRS are made from an alloy that's more resistant to corrosion, brighter and more articulate then the normal alloy out there. Other companies can't use the material because they use machines to make their strings which don't operate in a range that would allow them to work with the material.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 27, 2011)

Skull Strings! They are stainless steel with high chrome content, it oxidize and protect the strings, works great.


----------



## edsped (Sep 27, 2011)

Thomastik PB109 Power-Brights Bottom Light Guitar Strings: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

I've recently started using those Thomastik-Infeld Power Brights since I switched to 8s and Elixir doesn't make any. They use some kind of brass coating for the treble strings that's supposed to make them resistant to corrosion (also gives them a brassy luster for a while) and it really seems to work. I've been using the same set for about 6 weeks now and they still feel about the same. I have to wipe them off occasionally because they can still get grimy but it comes right off, no rusting. They aren't as slick as Elixirs which is something I really miss but they still feel good. Seems like they might have a little higher tension than normal strings since the EB 8s I was using before seemed more slinky even though both sets use an 8 for the high E and the EBs actually used a 11 for the high B whereas the Thomastiks use a 10. They're also fairly expensive.


----------



## VigierUSA (Sep 28, 2011)

Ernie Ball's coated titanium strings are pretty badass in my opinion. They feel nicer than any other coated I've tried and last just as long.


----------



## edsped (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried the coated EBs when I switched to 8s and they died just as fast as the normal ones.


----------



## MTech (Sep 29, 2011)

I would really try the LaBella Super Alloy 52's as we've been getting great feedback from regions of the world with very humid/wet conditions on how much longer they last compared to everything else.


----------

